# First kill 2013



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

My old floundering buddy and I ventured out last night, got these two fish, 20" and 16", saw a few old tracks and seen one undersized fish. Visibility poor, wind got rough about 11, found a few places somewhat better visibility but no tracks or fish, also noticed not many bait fish until we got close to the bayou. Bait fish usually equals FLOUNDER !!!  nothing to brag about but at least we didn't come home empty handed !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good eats right there for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim not much fish movement with this front from what i'm hearing and seeing. Good job and nice fish with better nights coming.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Cossin I'm on the way over to pick up my gig this morning but I have lost your number. Can you call me and give me some directions. 251 605 9177. If any of you other guys has his number I would appreciate it.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

sbarrow said:


> Mr Cossin I'm on the way over to pick up my gig this morning but I have lost your number. Can you call me and give me some directions. 251 605 9177. If any of you other guys has his number I would appreciate it.


Incoming PM

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> My old floundering buddy and I ventured out last night, got these two fish, 20" and 16", saw a few old tracks and seen one undersized fish. Visibility poor, wind got rough about 11, found a few places somewhat better visibility but no tracks or fish, also noticed not many bait fish until we got close to the bayou. Bait fish usually equals FLOUNDER !!!  nothing to brag about but at least we didn't come home empty handed !!!


Good fish Jim, I know yall had fun just getting out there. Hey I used your ring shank 4 prong on the 4 flounder i killed tues night and had to pull them off. Bout ripped the head off of one just trying to shake him off. That ring shank holds.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish Jim !!!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*What's fer supper ?*

Had to check out the meal this 20 incher had, his belly was huge. This is a pretty good indication of what to use for flounder bait !


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its only gonna get better from here on. I looked at the ring shank you sent to Captain Ron today, think I am gonna have to try one out now and that Sheepshead gig is a beast!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish! I always wanted to try gigging


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice, jim. Hunter Boutwell (five prongs) came by today, and checked out your gig heads. He agrees, they are awesome. Need to post some pics. I will take some pics monday and put them on my web site. Congrats on the fish.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*The Beast gig!*



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Its only gonna get better from here on. I looked at the ring shank you sent to Captain Ron today, think I am gonna have to try one out now and that Sheepshead gig is a beast!!!


 Well my old flounder buddy is itching to go kill some flounder in Alabama when it gets good, the Sheepshead gig is overkill for me I use a 4" wide 5 prong 3/16" Titanium gig I made many years ago, light , strong, penetrates fast and easy, no big bulky gigs for this guy ! but I do have some on hand for those who want them, they are tough and won't bend to bad just too much for me. The Grade 5 Titanium five prong will do the same job as the beast and much lighter.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Well my old flounder buddy is itching to go kill some flounder in Alabama when it gets good, the Sheepshead gig is overkill for me I use a 4" wide 5 prong 3/16" Titanium gig I made many years ago, light , strong, penetrates fast and easy, no big bulky gigs for this guy ! but I do have some on hand for those who want them, they are tough and won't bend to bad just too much for me. The Grade 5 Titanium five prong will do the same job as the beast and much lighter.


I bought a 4 prong Grade 5 titanium from him yesterday and got it and the stainless mounted on poles today. Hope to try the titanium out on monday night and give some feedback. I will say already that it is super light, and super strong.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks good! Gives me the itch. Took the boat out put the muffs on, damit the water pump went out.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Put the 2 I bought on some telescoping pool poles. Machined some solid aluminum into some inserts for the connections. Now we'll see how they work.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Be carefull with the pool poles I saw two of bamafan611 get snapped off last year by big fish.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> Be carefull with the pool poles I saw two of bamafan611 get snapped off last year by big fish.


I poured 2 part high density foam that I use in my taxidermy work down inside the poles. Had to take them apart and do both inside and outside poles separate. It didn't add a lot of weight, but made them very strong. I had been warned about the pool poles by Jim already. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

sbarrow said:


> Put the 2 I bought on some telescoping pool poles. Machined some solid aluminum into some inserts for the connections. Now we'll see how they work.


Looks like you have a pretty good game plan! Gives me chills just to look at em :thumbup: Good Luck!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Swimming pool handle*



flounderslayerman said:


> Be carefull with the pool poles I saw two of bamafan611 get snapped off last year by big fish.


 True, I've used the swimming pool handle for years but since I got a good close up look at the Boutwell Bamboo handles I'm fixing to change all my gigs to the Bamboo handles, they are strong and flexable and if for some reason it does break it will float. Also I worry about salt water corrosion inside the Al handle over the years, I sure don't want to loose my gig ! but the pool handle did serve me well for many years and killed many a flounder. It's a good handle just have to be careful!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> True, I've used the swimming pool handle for years but since I got a good close up look at the Boutwell Bamboo handles I'm fixing to change all my gigs to the Bamboo handles, they are strong and flexable and if for some reason it does break it will float. Also I worry about salt water corrosion inside the Al handle over the years, I sure don't want to loose my gig ! but the pool handle did serve me well for many years and killed many a flounder. It's a good handle just have to be careful!


Thanks for the plug Jim, once you use one for awhile you'll wonder how you got by with the pool handle for so long.


----------



## desertmower (Feb 23, 2013)

I utilize 1-3/8 dowel rods that I coat with sealant. I have two about 14ft long and they work great. Gatlin Lumber in Fort Walton Beach sell the rods.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

desertmower said:


> I utilize 1-3/8 dowel rods that I coat with sealant. I have two about 14ft long and they work great. Gatlin Lumber in Fort Walton Beach sell the rods.


 Yes, I have used the dowel rods before in the past, they are good handles you just have to make sure the wood grain runs straight and no knots,or they snap easy, also I had a problem with the Bumble Bees eating a hole straight down the middle of them while in storage. Them Bumble Bees love wood


----------

